# Rawrie... Gone just like that.



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

She was absolutely fine this morning... 

I think her internal parasites must've been really bad... the water was fine, the right temperature, clean, clear... Has she not refused to eat her pellets soaked in garlic juice that probably would have helped. 

I'm sorry, Rawrie... I did as much as I could to help you. 

R.I.P </3


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awww ... so sorry. Sometimes they have problems that we don't forsee. RIP little girl


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about Rawrie.  RIP little girl.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry BS. You know how it is. Sometimes it just can't be helped.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry BS.
RIP Rawrie.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Rawrie.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry BS.! <:[ Hopefully this wave ends with Rawrie! <3 *huggs* She had a good life while you had her and that's all a pet can ask for! <=]


----------

